

Start 3D: a new website for creating and sharing 3D photos. - colski
http://www.start3d.com/3834729097/0001/4380956468438791

======
colski
The core is an image processing system that converts a pair of images into a
Piku-Piku, which is a kind of animating 3D photograph. It renders views that
are approximately what you would see moving your head from side to side. Those
can be recombined in the binocular viewing modes to give you the experience of
depth (you need to learn how to freeview -crosseye is easiest- or use special
glasses). If you can see in 3D, then try the Depth slider underneath the photo
while viewing in 3D. You can directly exchange time for space with that
slider.

This is all brand new; I just launched it on Friday. We really want people to
try taking their own 3D photos & share them with their friends and family.

You could post them here :-)

